# Excel Hero



## Oaktree (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.excelhero.net/excel-hero-game.html

We should put company as MrExcel and try to own the top scores list.

Enjoy!


----------



## TinaP (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not good under pressure!


----------



## MrKowz (Feb 25, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## Domski (Feb 26, 2011)

Doesn't work well in Chrome for me


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 26, 2011)

Keyboard shortcuts to take you previous/next move you to another browser tab in FireFox. You lose time getting back...

Denis


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Feb 28, 2011)

SydneyGeek said:


> Keyboard shortcuts to take you previous/next move you to another browser tab in FireFox. You lose time getting back...



There is a warning for firefox users to ensure that there are no other tabs while playing the game.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 28, 2011)

Noticed that _after _I posted the comment... 

Denis


----------



## Fazza (Mar 4, 2011)

So I scored 200,638  and when I tried to enter my name got "Error connecting to server" 

Can you see other scores?


----------



## mas550 (Mar 8, 2011)

the only game i can get to open at work and i cant for the life of me remember the key codes for previous workbook or format cells


----------



## Fazza (Mar 8, 2011)

Previous workbook CTRL-SHIFT-TAB

Format cells CTRL-1

On the game some of the answers are not the ones I normally use. So I had to adapt to get the right answer. Like, redo action I use F4 but the game wants CTRL-Y. Well, that is what I remember from last week. It would be good if both answers were OK.


----------

